# Cayenne/Touareg rear BBK on GTI MK6



## drakore (Apr 5, 2015)

Sorry I figured it would be easier to link to my other thread. Really hoping someone can help me. Thank you so much in advance.

http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2256458

Cayenne/Touareg rear BBK on GTI MK6

Hey everyone,<br />
<br />
I've searched around but I can't find the answer to my question. So I've been thinking about getting this kit and was wondering if I can use my existing rear calipers as the......


----------



## drakore (Apr 5, 2015)

Hey everyone,<br />
<br />
I've searched around but I can't find the answer to my question. So I've been thinking about getting this kit and was wondering if I can use my existing rear calipers as the parking brake caliper. I believe the rear MK5 R32 calipers work as a parking brake caliper, which are a direct bolt on for my car, so I figured I could do the same with my rears.<br />
<br />
Any info would be amazing.<br />
<br />
Thanks!


----------

